# Just diagnosed, concerned about some things



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

I was diagnosed a few months ago with hashimoto's disease. We are still working on finding the right dosage, but I'm currently on 125 mcg of Synthroid(name brand only). I have done research and on paper, I know what it means. I guess I'm looking for some personal opinions and side effects.

These are the things I'm experiencing, some may be from this, some may not:
weight gain(30 pounds) that I CANNOT lose. I have a trainer, go to the gym, run, and watch what I eat and can't lose it.

trouble swallowing - today a pill got stuck in my throat and coughed it up whole.

My legs go numb, my wrist hurts all the way through my hand.

Insomnia

This is relatively new. It has happened from time to time but in increasingly more often. My heart beats too fast or something. I don't know how to describe it, but I can't catch my breath and I feel...off.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Also, once regulated, did anyone have problems conceiving as a result of thyroid problems?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How were you diagnosed? Could you please post your latest lab results with the ranges? Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Would it be possible to post your test results with ranges? That makes it easier for others to comment on your situation 

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> I was diagnosed a few months ago with hashimoto's disease. We are still working on finding the right dosage, but I'm currently on 125 mcg of Synthroid(name brand only). I have done research and on paper, I know what it means. I guess I'm looking for some personal opinions and side effects.
> 
> These are the things I'm experiencing, some may be from this, some may not:
> weight gain(30 pounds) that I CANNOT lose. I have a trainer, go to the gym, run, and watch what I eat and can't lose it.
> ...


What prompted the diagnosis of Hashimoto's? Do you have your most recent thyroid lab results and ranges that you could post here for us to see, please?

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

It sounds to me like you might be on the hyper side. So, we sure would like to see those labs.


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

I don't have my labs in front of me at the moment, but will post them soon. Everything was consistent with hypothyroidism, which I've had for 8 years.

The diagnosis of Hashimoto's disease came from the thyroid peroxidase antibodies test. My level was 1000+. My endocrinologist also suspected is prior to the test based on comparing old labs, and an exam.

I did have an ultrasound done. I have a goiter and a small nodule.


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

anybody know?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have answers for you, but one thing I've learned from my Rheumatoid Arthritis forum [another autoimmune disease] is that it's best to "clean up" the autoimmune status before conceiving. I can't say if this is true or not about thyroid disease, but with arthritic autoimmune disease, when some of the women get pregnant they go through a "honeymoon period" when all symptoms subside. Then, after delivery, the symptoms return with a vengeance.

I don't say this to alarm you...and I don't even know if this happens with thyroid patients. But it just makes common sense to hold off on getting pregnant until the other stuff is resolved.

But then.....maybe that's not your question????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> I don't have my labs in front of me at the moment, but will post them soon. Everything was consistent with hypothyroidism, which I've had for 8 years.
> 
> The diagnosis of Hashimoto's disease came from the thyroid peroxidase antibodies test. My level was 1000+. My endocrinologist also suspected is prior to the test based on comparing old labs, and an exam.
> 
> I did have an ultrasound done. I have a goiter and a small nodule.


And the nodule? What did the radiologist comment about it?

High TPO Ab is "suggestive" of a myriad of things.

You may wish to read the following link.

Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

A lot of your symptoms sound familiar to me. I have aching legs and have the racing heart. I think these are times when my thyroid is releasing extra hormone and I'm spiking, though I've never captured this kind of spike-- I also just look normal or hypo in my labs. I've been on a low dose of Levoxyl (25mcg) with an eye to trying to build up very slowly. I think this is one approach. The other mentioned on the boards is having the thyroid out...

Thyroid can definitely affect fertility, since it governs the reproductive system. There are books about the thyroid-female hormone connection that might be encouraging and useful.

Sorry you feel so bad. I totally understand (unfortunately...)


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for the info.

Here are my labs:

TSH - 7.89 range given is .40 - 4.50 but doctor would like be to be 1-2
T4, free - 1.0 range given is 0.8-1.8
T3, free - 3.0 range given is 2.3 - 4.2
Thyroglobulin Antibodies - 20
Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies - 1000+


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

I was diagnosed with hashiomotos a few months ago also. I am taking 75mg levothyroxine. Last labs I was told meds cured and all levels good. Told to continue on meds. Last week started having trouble swallowing, a lot of anxiety, racing heart and terrible insomnia. Today I want in to check levels ad see if going hyperthyroid. Get labs and ultrasound done tomorrow. I was told last night that the trouble swallowing comes from swollen thyroid. I know that it feels terrible not sleeping. I am on the fourth night. Good luck to you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> Here are my labs:
> 
> ...


Holy cats! That TPO is really high. Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? If not, it would be highly advisable to make sure you don't have cancer.

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

Yes, I did have an ultrasound. It showed a goiter and small nodule, not large enough to do anything about.

I'm new to all this, so TPO is thyroid peroxidase antibodies test?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

RAM, our numbers are similar and I feel terrible. Hope you're doing okay. I have a consult scheduled to get my thyroid out< I'm that miserable.

I've been reading lots of academic articles and one idea that's emerging is aggressive/higher doses of synthroid. I've also been reading about 400mcg of selenium to help with trying to get the antibodies down.


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, I hope you start feeling better soon.

What is the downside to getting it removed? I am 25 years old and don't want to have it removed if it can be controlled, but I feel crappy all the time.

I did just discover that the pharmacy gave me the generic on my last prescription, which I've been taking for about 4 weeks. I am supposed to be name brand only, as the generic causes more problems for me than help.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I think the downsides are associated with surgery in general and also there are dangers related to the vocal chords-- they can be damaged during removal since it's so tight in there. This is my general understanding, but one of my top questions when I meet with the ENT.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup.

Mostly, the downsides to getting it removed are similar to those with any procedure using general anesthesia. With thyroids, you specifically worry about vocal chord (recurrent larangyl nerve) damage and/or parathyroid disruption.

I had neither but it does happen.


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

I'll be going back to the Dr. on Monday and should have some new labs to report. For the most part, I feel pretty good except for the insomnia, trouble swallowing and the added weight I am carrying.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> I'll be going back to the Dr. on Monday and should have some new labs to report. For the most part, I feel pretty good except for the insomnia, trouble swallowing and the added weight I am carrying.


Those are some very annoying symptoms. Have you had RAIU or ultra-sound? We have not heard from you in a while; I cannot remember if you did or not.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

I have read that thyroid problems can affect carrying a baby to term if not treated - but if you can get your levels sorted it's supposed to be fine. The baby doesn't have it's own thyroid until 12 weeks so it relys on yours. This is only what I have found out on my own after I had a MC at 12 weeks 1 day and then later was diagnosed with Hashis  I'm hoping I can conceive when I get mine sorted... hoping hoping hoping! I'll be watching here to see what advice others give... Good luck!


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

Andros, I did have an ultrasound. It showed a small nodule, not big enough to do anything about. I don't know what RAIU means.

Thanks Lani, good luck to you also!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> Andros, I did have an ultrasound. It showed a small nodule, not big enough to do anything about. I don't know what RAIU means.
> 
> Thanks Lani, good luck to you also!


RAIU means radioactive uptake scan. I hate acronyms and I hate it worse when "I" use them because I should know better.


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying. No, I have not had that done. Just an ultrasound and a lot of bloodwork.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. No, I have not had that done. Just an ultrasound and a lot of bloodwork.


That high TPO worries me. It is suggestive of many things.

TPO
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

Well, my levels are getting closer to the desired range.

TSH - 2.58 (desired is 1-2 for me)
t4, free - 1.1
t3, free - 2.9

Synthroid was changed to 112 mcg, and 25 mcg of Cymotel was added.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

How are you feeling?


----------

